# No Customer Service



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Not really sure which forum this should have been but wanted this to be seen since alot of us order on the internet. I recently placed an order from CT Power Tools for a box of Delta 31-250 sandpaper and they were not Genuine as claimed. They didn't even come in the Delta box that everyone else sends them in. I know they probably buy in bulk so I didn't think that was an issue, until I opened the brown paper bag. The rolls looked to be hand cut with dull sissors and crooked. Only 1 of 4 rolls were useful. 2 of them were cut too short to reach the clips completely. I sent an email to the company and asked if they could send NEW strips and I would send these back to them but they were unapologetic and flat out refused to send good strips. They would only send new strips if I send them back to him and pay for shipping for the new strips back to me. So, by the time I would recieve what I originally ordered, I would have paid 3 times the shipping. He claimed that maybe I just didn't know how to install them. I told them that i've had this sander for over 15 years and this has never been an issue be they were so rude and disrespectful. I guess you really know what you're getting when you order on the internet.

John


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

The curse of buying on the 'Net. I try to avoid it if possible.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

CT Power Tools.
I made a note of it.
Thanks, John, for the headsup


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

If this is the same one that sells though Amazon (google it), you might want to put a review on Amazon where it will reach a wide and maybe different audience. Thanks for the heads up and will definitely stay away from CT Power Tools.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Amazon was who I went through since in the past I've always had Great service through them, and yes I sent them a review as well. 
Knothead…Unfortunatly, where I live (Bakersfield) there are Literally no places close that sells these products.

John


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's not always the company, it could be just one loose canon in customer service. I always ask for their supervisor and a big percentage of the time the problem get's cleared up. In the end this post will cost them far more the a little shipping in lost sales. If it were me I'd email them and send them a link to this post so maybe they can wise up.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Jim, that sounds like a good idea. Whomever it was that emailed me back was not willing to answer ANY of my questions in that regard, only that they would not reinburse or replace at their cost.

John


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Doesn't Amazon have a satisfaction Policy ?
That company selling crap while being a dealer under Amazon , is making Amazon look bad as well.
Didn't that company have any customer reviews tied to it ?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/details/ref=aag_m_rt?ie=UTF8&asin=&isAmazonFulfilled=&isCBA=&isPopup=&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&seller=A1UAD3GC6ZP026#aag_returns

*CT Power Tools Return Policy link.* *^^^*

*Amazon Policy
A-to-z Guarantee*

Place your merchant order through the Amazon.com Shopping Cart or 1-Click and your purchase is protected by the A-to-z Safe Buying Guarantee. Amazon.com automatically transfers your payment to the merchant so you'll never need to pay a merchant directly. Our A-to-z Safe Buying Guarantee covers both the delivery of your item and its condition upon receipt…read more
Returns and Refunds Policy

CT POWER TOOLS is confident that you'll be satisfied with your purchase. We are committed to providing… Learn more
Further Information

Contact the seller
Contact Amazon Customer Service
Shipping Rates
Shipping Policies
Tax Information
Privacy & Security
Gift Wrap and Gift Messaging
Frequently Asked Questions

CT Power Tools
CT Power Tools

Feedback Rating:
4.7 stars over the past 12 months
4.7 stars over the past 12 months (2,958 ratings)
Detailed Seller Information
CT Power Tools Storefront


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

All return requests must be received in writing by CT POWER TOOLS within three (3) days from the date of receipt as posted on-line. 
Unfortunatly, 3 days from receipt as posted online was before I even recieved them. No matter what their policy is, they has no excuse for their rude and disrespectful behavior. What costed me about 30.00 for garbage could have saved face for their company and they would have received many orders in the future.
I did post this on Amazon's site in their ratings page.

John


----------



## IndianJoe (Mar 29, 2012)

ty for the heads up I will not order from them and I would post this on Amazon's site in their ratings page for them to see !!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Here is a link to their company profile on another web page

http://www.manta.com/c/mry6t41/ct-power-tools

I noticed on that web page that they have a facebook presence. You might want to post something there also.

The page on that link says that they have only 2 employees and been in business for 1 year. So if one person said no, you might have better luck with the other person.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Karson, I think the 2 employees are just a guy and his wife selling out of his garage. Not that that's a bad thing, but there's really no customer service dept. I already posted on Amazon and sent them an email explaining what happened.

John


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I buy a lot of stuff through Amazon, sold by various 3rd party vendors. The couple of times I had problems I contacted Amazon directly, and business got taken care of.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

For the record: CT Power tools is now on my "Do Not Buy From These Assholes" list.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

And THIS is why I hate the "but you can buy it online" attitude of some stores these days.

I understand completely what you mean by not being able to find what you need in your town. In the town I live in we have many, compared to the size of the town, hardware stores and the like. Unless you're a construction contractor though, they don't have crap that you need most times. 
Everytime I go looking for something I need besides pine nails and glue though, I usually wind up with some young guy barely out of high school telling me, "I'll bet you can find it online".

NO CRAP!
But I don't like buying online.
I like to see, feel, touch, and know what I'm buying before placing my money down.

I also get tired of people telling me that a ten dollar item locally can be bought cheaper online for eight dollars if the shipping is five dollars. I regularly have arguments with local people over this concept. I don't care if the five dollars is for shipping. If you pay it to get the item to you, then that item cost you that five more dollars. You cannot consider the shipping a seperate charge unless they are going to beam the item to you Star Trek style to you. I can't seem to get this through people's heads around here. That tem dollar item that cost them eight plus five on shipping online, actually cost them thirteen dollars. That is not a savings.

Another issue is the wait. 
What part of I need it today, not two weeks when it ships out do these people not get when I explain to them why I don't wish to order online?

.

I'm sorry for the rant.
Things I can only find online is something that has been sticking in my craw the last few months. 
I remember a time when you could go down to the local hardware store. If they didn't have a hardware type ite,, they'd have it on their truck there the next morning. It did not cost you any extra shipping charges and they sent it back free too if it wasn't right.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea, This is a third party that sells through Amazon. I really try to avoid buying from those third party vendors. They have been more problems than they are worth. As far as Amazon goes I have had hit and miss with them. Ironicly my wife works for them and I still don't buy as much as I could and niether does she.

For what it's worth I have had poor customer service in Brick and Morter stores as well as online. So I don't beat that drum very hard. It's not the store as much as it is the people that you need know are at fault.

Never the less CT Power Tools is off my list of vendors. Good Luck with your future purchases.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Same here, CT….. bye bye But one should hear what Ken and Jim have said. Good advice, but too many really good vendors to mess with any poor ones.


----------



## nick85 (Apr 1, 2012)

@William

I appreciate attitudes like yours. As a manager of a retail store, I can't tell you how much I loathe being told "I can get it cheaper online." All I can ever say is, "Yeah, you probably can, but make sure you get a warranty." Most of those people come back a week or two later when their online deal crapped out and they discover the warranty was over before the item was even unpacked…

On the other hand, cheap deals are hard to pass up, which explains why I sometimes find myself in Harbor Freight with no recollection of driving there… =x


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

In my 30 years as a cabinetmaker here is what I have learned about tool purchases.
If you know exactly what you want, buy it the cheapest you can find it, but make sure you hold them to their warranty. 
If you have to ask questions, don't do it at a big box or the interweb, go to a real tool store with employees that know what they are talking about.
Last, I would rather have a second rate tool that I can get good customer service on rather than the best tool that comes with an attitude.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in "You get what you pay for" So if I go to harbor freight, I really don't expect a Quality Tool. But, weather you buy online or in the store, If you are told it's a Delta or any other brand name product and are decieved like CT Power Tools did, that's just ripping off the consumer and as far as I'm concerned. Thanks for all your support and next time I guess I'll just have to find another vendor.

John


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the post. I'll avoid CT Power Tools.


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

Try Klingspor for your roll sandpaper. Never had an issue with them.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Can you dispute the charge on your credit card? Just tell the truth - the item's defective.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Johnston…I think I may have waited too long to dispute it (3 weeks) I was trying to give them a chance to do the right thing.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Contact Amazon directly. They will get you sorted out.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Check the back of your most recent credit card bill. I'm pretty sure mine gives 60 days from the date of the bill, not the date of purchase.


----------

